# Weehoo IGo



## trifi70 (12. Juli 2014)

http://weehoo.eu/

Ein einspuriger Trailer zum Mittreten fürs Kind. Und es gibt sogar eine (auch einspurige) Variante für 2 Kinder. Finde das Konzept ganz interessant, der Preis scheint sehr günstig, wobei ein Verdeck extra zu bezahlen wäre und es keine Federung gibt.

Kennt den einer, vl. sogar schon mal gefahren?


----------



## _mike_ (18. Februar 2015)

Finde das Konzept sehr spannend, da unser Kleiner diesen Sommer zu groß für den Singletrailer wird aber noch zu klein für ausgedehnte Touren mit einem Trailerbike ist.
Die fehlende Federung könnte man vieleicht mit einem fetten 20" Reifen und Luftdruck versuchen etwas auszugleichen, an eine gefederte Sattelstütze oder die 200mm vom ST kommt das natürlich nicht ran.
Für 2015 gibt es den IGO Turbo, der mit ca. 12Kg leichter ist und einige Detailverbesserungen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (18. Februar 2015)

Ja, irgendwann sind die Kleinen für den Singletrailer einfach zu groß (überhaupt wachsen die viel zu schnell ). Wir haben den ST jetzt verkauft und für die 3,5jährige doch einen 2. Funtrailer besorgt. Nun haben wir 2 "Tandems" und sind noch mehr als sonst schon Blickfang im Ort. Warum diese wirklich praktischen Gefährte so wenig verbreitet sind, erschließt sich mir nicht. 10 km Touren haben wir mit der Kleinen schon gemacht, trotz Kälte und Schnee, Kind war hinterher reif für die Dusche  Wollte sie aber so. Insofern ist der WeeHoo nun für uns abgehakt...


----------



## FW-Michl (8. August 2015)

Der Weehoo iGo turbo interessiert mich auch sehr, gibt es hier wirklich niemand, der darüber berichten kann.
Eher ein normaler Kinderfahrrandanhänger, oder so einen Trailer, wer hat hier Erfahrungen?


----------



## _mike_ (8. August 2015)

Ich


----------



## FW-Michl (9. August 2015)

Hi Mike,
Schön, und was kannst Du berichten?
Vor allem Interessiert mich eines, wieso man in den Kinderanhängern so grob ab 1 Jahr die Kids reinsetzen kann und in diesem wird es erst ab 2 Jahren empfohlen, an was liegt dies, oder gibt es Lösungen, dass dies auch ab ca. 1 Jahr geht?
Hast Du beides Kinderradanhänger und den Weehoo?
Wie sind die Fahreigenschaften?
Wie ist der Transport im Auto bei solch einem Trailer, Platz?
Würde mich über paar Details freuen.


----------



## _mike_ (9. August 2015)

Ich vergleiche mal den Singletrailer von TourTerrain mit dem Igo Turbo

In den ST kann man die Kinder rein tun sobald sie sitzen können, sonst gibts sogar eine Babyschale. Durch einen festen, gut einstellbaren Dreipunktgurt und den Käfig sind die Kleinen gut geschützt und brauchen auch keinen Helm. Ausserdem sind sie dort vor Wind/Sonne/Regen geschützt, ja nach verwendeten Verdeck. Dazu kommen 200mm Federweg.

Das alles hat der Igo NICHT!!!!
D.H. die Kleinen sollten schon mittreten können (sonst macht so ein Konzept ja gar keinen Sinn), der Gurt ist eher lasch, Kopfstütze gibts keine, auch kein Verdeck, (d.h. Helm), es gibt keine Federung usw.  Daher kann ich solche Nachläufer eigentlich ab 3-4 Jahren empfehlen - allein schon aus Sicherheitsgründen.

Fahren tun sie beide sehr ähnlich, da die Kupplung an der Sattelstütze oben ist.

Auto ist kein Problem - wir haben ein Camper ;-)
Spaß beiseite: bei beiden läßt sich die Kupplung einklappen (ST) oder abnehmen (Igo)


----------



## FW-Michl (10. August 2015)

Danke für die Informationen, den Singeltrailer Tour Terrain, den habe ich auch schon angeschaut und finde den auch besser, jedoch kann ich mir diesen einfach nicht leisten.

Dann muss ich einfach entsprechend noch 1-2 Jahre Warten, evtl. gibt es bisdahin den Weehoo auch mit Federung.


----------



## EDA (10. August 2015)

Ich bin vom singletrailer begeistert. Du kannst ihn wieder gut verkaufen. Überlege Dir ob der effektive Kaufpreis wirklich zu hoch ist. Der Singletrailer ist relativ leicht und rollt super sicher bergab. Ich mache mit ihm wirklich anspruchsvolle Touren mit recht steilen und ruppigen Rampen. Das geht top! Man muss nur aufpassen, ob die Fracht schläft (meine ist 2 Jahre) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stefan406 (3. Juni 2017)

Weehoo mit Federung


----------

